# Meta-Story



## Coram_Deo (Nov 16, 2004)

Wondering what the fundamental "narrative" (sorry for the lack of a better word) is that governs all of scripture on which our hermenutics should be based off. To put it simply, what was the overarching purpose of writing the Bible? To display and manifest the glory of God? and if so, how does that affect the way we do hermenutics?
Seeking help,
By Faith,
Michael


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 16, 2004)

You have to understand the Bible in light of seven "administrations" which God dealt with his people. Many Bible teachers are divided between 7 and 9 economies:

1. Man Innocent 

2. Man under Consceince

3. Man under Human Government (Abraham to the Giving of the Law)

4. Man Under Promise (Moses to the coming of Christ

5. Man under Grace (The Church Age)

6. Man under Judgment (The Tribulation)

7. Man under Personal Reign of Christ (The Millennium)

8. Man in New Heaven


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 16, 2004)

I apologize for the above post. Dispensationalism is not funny under any circumstance.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2004)

Whew, that first answer scared me! I thought we were headed for trouble in Paradise.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL, I found it pretty funny. I was like, "What is this crazy guy doing posting that Dispensational stuff? He's about to get owned in a debate with someone." I like the joke.

And BTW, to answer the initial question the meta-narrative of Scripture is Soli Deo Gloria. The vision of the supremacy of God in all things should be the starting point for all of our understanding of Scripture, as well as life.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 5, 2004)

The question is: 
"Wondering what the fundamental "narrative" is that governs all of scripture on which our hermenutics should be based off."

If I had to choose as few words as possible, then:
God saves sinners.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 5, 2004)

> To display and manifest the glory of God?



Yes. See Jonathan Edward's best work on the End for Which God Created the World. Its in his works.


----------



## JohnStevenson (Jan 14, 2005)

I think it was John Frame who pointed out that the "big idea" of the Old Testament is that Yahweh is Lord. And the big idea of the New Testament is that Jesus is Lord.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a good meta-narrative by Cornelius Van Til, although he never used the term:



> "He came forth "To destroy the works of the evil one." He came to bring peace, to be sure, but the peace he came to bring must be built upon the complete destruction of the power of darkness. "I came not to bring peace upon the earth but to bring a sword." Such was the message of the Prince of Peace. To herald this message he sent prophets before him and apostles after him. When most enveloped in this message, when most enthusiastic about this peace, the Psalmist cries out, "Shall I not hate those who hate thee? I hate them with a perfect hatred."
> 
> When he was on earth Christ entered the arena with Satan singlehanded and triumphed. He is seen by John the Apostle, riding upon his white horse, conquering and to conquer. When he sees his armies languish, weary of the fight, his clarion voice bids them put on the whole armour of God. They may not waver, it is the church militant, this people of God. Only those who fight to the end receive the crown. And then there is peace indeed. In the "regeneration of all things" he that sits upon the throne is surrounded by the 24 elders and the four living creatures. The whole creation is there; the whole creation is redeemed. No discordant voice is heard. All sing the great song of the redeemed creation. Through redemption creation's purpose is accomplished. Where are the enemies? They are sealed in a soundproof exclusion chamber. Satan has lost the struggle; God is God.


----------

